# Pics Of Hunter!! Long Awaited!



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Here They Are Donna!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

All of them are Hunter except the one Shelly is holding, and The one in the first pic of me on the way there. I dont know how to do captions!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, you must be so exited, he is just adorable








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG he is HUGE and so loveable

look at that baby boy of mine aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww now which is shelly...lol

SMoochies to my baby boy


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Shelly is the one with the blanket, shes holding Kerosene  I got Mr. Hunter a new sweater and a kewl toy! He loves it!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Red, Green, and tan Jacket is Jill


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what could be better than new toys & a sweater? he is too cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Woo Hoo!!! New puppy! Gotta love puppy pictures. Welcome home Hunter. Don't forget to put the camera on the charger tonight.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I know that Mug anywhere..... Donna the count down is on.... Hunter is a cutie...


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Shelly is the one with the blanket, shes holding Kerosene  I got Mr. Hunter a new sweater and a kewl toy! He loves it!


 
oh ok DUH that is who i thought was shelly too..

aaaww that was nice of you thank you and i am sure hunter thanks you too he looks soo cute in his new sweater


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I know that Mug anywhere..... Donna the count down is on.... Hunter is a cutie...


 
Oh yeah it is and i can't wait till sunday..

WooooHoooooo

my lil man is a lil butter ball


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is a looker for sure!!! Congrats!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Woo Hoo!!! New puppy! Gotta love puppy pictures. Welcome home Hunter. Don't forget to put the camera on the charger tonight.


 
lol Well i might have to take pic's with the web cam till i get the box tomorrow or monday with the thing i stick my card in and then to my lap top but you all will get some pic's of my butter ball.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

HuntersMomma said:


> Oh yeah it is and i can't wait till sunday..
> 
> WooooHoooooo
> 
> my lil man is a lil butter ball


Im going to be able to come with Jill.... Now who to bring..Hootie or Abbie...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's the little guy in Terre Haute and the friendly welcome at my house!!
ooopppss- got the same pic in there twice!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Im going to be able to come with Jill.... Now who to bring..Hootie or Abbie...


hot **** wooohooo 

not sure that is up too you

(Whispers Abbie) :curtain:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Why not bring Hootie AND Abbie!!! lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

HuntersMomma said:


> hot **** wooohooo
> 
> not sure that is up too you
> 
> (Whispers Abbie) :curtain:


You want the wild women ...you got it.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Why not bring Hootie AND Abbie!!! lol


And I could bring Maggs and Cruiser as well and London..... Um where would you be sitting....


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG he is so tiny compared to your golden child jill but he is sooo cute..

love the one of him with a paw in the dish

love the second to the last one

aaaaaawwwwwwww


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beamer just LOVES him! Hasn't left him alone since we walked in the door....and he rolled Hunter twice LOL Like that's hard!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Beams you be a good boy to lil hunter.... Wheres Libby? under the table, with that look??????


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Beamer just LOVES him! Hasn't left him alone since we walked in the door....and he rolled Hunter twice LOL Like that's hard!


 
aaawwww Beamer you be nice to my lil man you stinker

He is a lil monster and looks to be just about the size of ur head.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Libby is doing fine with him too!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Hunter...You r a cutie! You will be at your Forever-Home in less than two days!! WooHoo!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Libby is doing fine with him too!


 
thats good to hear..

give my baby boy a :smooch: for me and one for ur babys from me too


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Aww , He looks very mature in his big boy sweater! I'll miss you sweet boy


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Hunter is going to be sooo happy!! I wonder where Shelly is? Probably crying somewhere cuz she misses all her babies.. Crying or Drinking, one of the two


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Couldnt have been a better time to post, LOL


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

What a beauty. I just love Hunter's coloring.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Hunter is going to be sooo happy!! I wonder where Shelly is? Probably crying somewhere cuz she misses all her babies.. Crying or Drinking, one of the two


LOL , I haven't had time. I just got back from dropping blue off  Two more tomorrow. What on earth will I do? Well , probably spend some time with my people kids. lol


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I hear ya girl! Im sure you need some MUCH overdue times to yourself and with your REAL babies  By the way they are too adorable


----------



## TheGoldenSpooner (Dec 27, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I hear ya girl! Im sure you need some MUCH overdue times to yourself and with your REAL babies  By the way they are too adorable




Yeah Right!! You should see them wired up on mountain dew and chocolate. Not too adorable then!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

TheGoldenSpooner said:


> Yeah Right!! You should see them wired up on mountain dew and chocolate. Not too adorable then!!


HAHA I bet, like all childeren though ....
And they might be hyper, but I bet they are still adorable!! They musta not had their caffiene intake today, because they werent to hyped up when I seen em', haha.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness that Hunter is just adorable and looks spoiled already. Donna, I bet you are not going to sleep a wink until you get him. I love the little sweater.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> HAHA I bet, like all childeren though ....
> And they might be hyper, but I bet they are still adorable!! They musta not had their caffiene intake today, because they werent to hyped up when I seen em', haha.


lol , exactly. Emily had kindergarten today and Abigail woke up early with us today. They slept all the way there  Jill,thank you so much for helping one of my babies reach their new mommy!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Oh my goodness that Hunter is just adorable and looks spoiled already. Donna, I bet you are not going to sleep a wink until you get him. I love the little sweater.


 
lol he does look handsome in his sweater doesn't he..

Nope i am not gonna get much sleep but i am gonna try to cause i know sunday night i won't get much sleep at all..


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great pictures everyone! Hunter looks so sweet... and that sweater is just too much!! Can't wait to see pictures of Hunter with his new forever mommy! Good luck getting some sleep tonight... you're gonna need it!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He's sooooooooo adorable  Love the sweater on him, precious!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

When do you expect him to get to you HuntersMomma?? I can't wait to see pics of the homecoming!!

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: Oops, I just realized today is Saturday, not Sunday... so if I remember correctly it will be tomorrow. Hopefully we'll get some pics of today's leg of the journey though!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww what cute pups!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww Shelly, in one of those pictures you look like you're about to cry.

So the time has come. You've done a terrific job and you've found GREAT homes. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done.

The best part is that for some of these puppies, we really don't have to let go at all. They're still with us here, part of our extended golden family. What better place to be 

:wave:


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

I keep coming back to this thread and i am also waiting for Ms.Jill to post the one's she told me about on the phone...

My wittle man is sooooooo handsome


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Awww Shelly, in one of those pictures you look like you're about to cry.
> 
> So the time has come. You've done a terrific job and you've found GREAT homes. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done.
> 
> ...


I agree JO!! We will always have the forum  So the real hero here is Joe!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Pardon me for having lost track is Hunter one of Peaches Puppies from Peanuts MOM? I'd love to know who got puppies from her on the forum. I caught that thread early November tracked it down in Dec and am TOTALLY confused now:doh:. Those were the cutest pups and quite the story, I was hoping that they all found great homes. So do I have the right litter or not? Sorry, sometimes I lose threads and can't find them again, us NEWBIES aren't we a pain, LOL!!!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh BTW Hunter was so cute in that argyle sweater, I just couldn't stand it. And his little pink tongue sticking out in that one shot was priceless.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

yes , hes a peaches pup. Pinkys new name is Indy and she lives with jellybeans mom and kerosene is jamis girl now


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

And "Trouble" now named Diggy is with my aunt about an hour from me!! Wonderful Puppies! Kerosene is in the pics with Hunter! I bet they miss each other!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He is quite the handsome puppy there!!  I like his little white marking on his paw...SO CUTE!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Kerosene has the white tips on her two back feet too!! I love them!! Everyone always comments on them!! It def gives her character!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> You've done a terrific job and you've found GREAT homes. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done.
> 
> :wave:


I second that! So we have Indy Kerosene Diggy and Hunter, right? 

Better not let Kerosene near my Fire and Flame when she's older or we just might gets some Sparks! Speaking just figuatively of course. Good luck everybody with your news pups.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

GardenPaws said:


> I second that! So we have Indy Kerosene Diggy and Hunter, right?
> 
> Better not let Kerosene near my Fire and Flame when she's older or we just might gets some Sparks! Speaking just figuatively of course. Good luck everybody with your news pups.


HAHA! Yes, we have a Kerosene and a Diesel  Lets keep them apart, shall we?


----------

